# boyd line , j marrs, Hull trawlers photos wanted



## Ian

im looking for any photos of hull trawlers, boyd line , marrs ,ellers. from the 50s 60s 70s 80s any photos, arctic privateer, arctic galliard, etc
hope some body can help thnks donn.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Don,

There is a website called Hull Distant Water Fishermen, created by ex Skipper Neville Beavers. The site was last updated in 2002 but there are unanswered letters from 2005 in the Guestbook. In 2002, Neville was living in Perth, Australia.

The address of the site has a little squiggle which is not on my keyboard: http://users.wiredcity.com.au/squiggle annville'HDWF.htm . Not having the 'squiggle' makes the site unreachable. If you go to the "Miranda" website at http://home.freeuk.net/nigelhadley/links.htm there is a link to Hull Distant Water Fishermen. The Miranda website is a worthwhile site for anyone interested in the British fishing industry.

On the contents list of the Hull Distant Water Fishermen site is a Photograph Gallery which has photos of just about every Hull trawler as far back as when they were 'laid dodging' in the Sea of Gallilee. There are also articles which will keep you occupied for hours.

If you Google "Arctic Corsair" you will find a huge website about the preserved trawler 'Arctic Corsair' and lots of information about Hull trawlers and Boyd Line in particular.

Hope this helps. Regards, John T.


----------



## Ian

*thnks john*

hi john
thnks yes ive seen them sites there very good, the only photos i need now are the stern dragger norse, which i cant find on any site and the arctic privateer, thnks anyway great help. don


----------



## Ian

*squiggle ??*

hi trott
i dont understand what you mean about the squiggle on the website? i cant get on the website , what do you mean by the squiggle ?
hope to hear from you don


----------



## Ian

*squiggle ??*

hi trott
i dont understand what you mean about the squiggle on the website? i cant get on the website , what do you mean by the squiggle ?
hope to hear from you don
the miranda website link dont work neither have you got the right ones ???


----------



## trotterdotpom

*Mr Squiggle*

On the address for Neville Beaver's website there is a little squiggle sign just before 'annville'. I can only describe it as like a small sine wave which indicates alternating current on electrical circuit diagrams, etc. There is no key on my keyboard which has this sign, so it is not possible to put it into the web address. Because of this all you come up with is "website unknown". However, by going to the "Miranda" website (address above) you can access the HDWF site from the Links on that site.

John T.


----------



## thunderd

John if this is the squigle sign you are talking about ~ My keyboard has one to the left of the 1 numeral along the top of my keyboard between the alphabetic characters and the row of function keys along the top. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Squiggle*

The squiggle is called a tilde, and is used in Spanish to indicate a nasal sound, such as in the word "Senor" - Senor Pedro Gonzales. It appears in different places on keyboards from various manufacturers, often as the "upper case" variant of one of the optional keys such as certain numerals or puncutation marks. On the keyboard that I am using now, it sits above the hash key # but I have seen it in various places.

If you don't have it on your keyboard but you have Microsoft Word on your computer, go into "Insert" and then "Symbol" and you will find the tilde there, amongst the many other characters and symbols offered. If you select the tilde and copy it, you can paste it onto the do***ent or address that you are typing. 

Good luck.

Ron


----------



## trotterdotpom

*Arctic Privateer*

Thanks Derek, ~ is what I was looking for. Can't understand why I didn't see it before. It's in the same place on my keyboard.

Thanks Ron, I'd forgotten about the Spanish 'tilde' - it looks different without an 'n' under it. They call it 'e~na', pronounced 'enya' - all I have to do now is figure out how to get the '~' over the 'n' and I'll be able to write to some se~noritas!

Don. After I read your message today, I got on to Neville's website (Hull Distant Water Fishermen) by way of Nigel Hadley's link on his 'Miranda' site. I ploughed through the photos but couldn't find one of 'Arctic Privateer' (by the way, yes, she was a Boyd Line ship). Must be the only one of the fleet not shown. I'm trying to remember if she was a sidewinder or a stern trawler.

After Derek told me where the 'squiggle' was on the keyboard, I put in the address of the HDWF site and the homepage came up ok, but then a microsoft window appeared saying: "You cannot copy photos from this site" and the homepage seems to be frozen. Can't understand what has happened to the site - will try again tomorrow.

In the meantime, Google "Arctic Corsair" to get to the 'Arctic Corsair' site then email Dave Evans and see if he has a photo - I'll bet a fish pound to a cod end that he has one.

Good luck. John T.


----------



## Ian

hi john t
thnks for your reply i did email mick evans a few times and he doesnt have 1 of the arctic privateer, he said theres 2 he doesnt have the other 1 is the norse, and arctic privateer both stern draggers.
im trying to look for them on any website but there not shown anyway you have to order them which is a bummer, 
if anybody can help ill be happy thnks john don.


----------



## peterliverpoolfc

*boyd line*

hi don 
i have some rare pictures of hull side winders and stern trawlers which i sailed on in the 70s if you would like some just let me know 
the 2 that might be of interest to you is the artic buccaneer later renamed ortago buccaneer when she went to new zealand.


----------



## janathull

Hi, Ihave both the Norse H193 and Artic Privateer H441 If you want copies send me a Pm and Iwill email them to you. Jan.


----------



## gkh151

Hi,

if you look here there is one of the Norse.

http://www.fleetwood-fishing-industry.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=3&page=1

Regards
Graham


----------



## skally1955

*galliard*



don said:


> im looking for any photos of hull trawlers, boyd line , marrs ,ellers. from the 50s 60s 70s 80s any photos, arctic privateer, arctic galliard, etc
> hope some body can help thnks donn.


hi i have 2 pictures of the galliard entering nelson in new zealand if you want them just email me 
will be happy to email them to you


----------



## hullite

*Re: Boyd Line*

Hi Don, sorry I can't help you with any photos but I worked for Lord Line which incorporated Boyd Line in the 1950's as a ships rigger. If you go into thisisull.com then click on articles and scroll down for my name Terry Hood you will find 4 stories of mine About Lord Line and Boyd Line and also memories of Hull.
Tom Boyd was very well known and liked by everyone. He was the best boss I had in the whole of my working career.
Would like to keep in touch with you about the fishing industry.
 All the best
From Terry


----------



## hullite

*Book*

Hi Don, you may already know this but there is a book called "Hull's Side-Fishing Trawling Fleet 1946-86 by Michael Thompson that gives you information on all of Hull's trawling companies. Unfortunately there are no photos of Arctic Galliard or Arctic Privateer. Are you sure there was a trawler called Arctic Privateer because there is the name of a trawler in the book called Arctic Pioneer? 
In the book there are photographs of some of the trawlers from each company and there is some information about each company as well.
It also tells you when and where each trawler was built etc., to what year it was scrapped. Hope this is of some help to you. Please keep in touch.
All the best for now. From Terry
p.s.
This book is still available on the internet.


----------



## snacker

Arctic Privateer was a Stern Dragger sister ship was Arctic Raider.The new Arctic Galliard was also a Stern Dragger sister ship Arctic Buccaneer, The old Arctic Galliard renamed Arctic Outlaw was a side winder formally the Kirkella


----------



## eaglehu12

don said:


> im looking for any photos of hull trawlers, boyd line , marrs ,ellers. from the 50s 60s 70s 80s any photos, arctic privateer, arctic galliard, etc
> hope some body can help thnks donn.


Hi don if you google all the names you will get the pictures mate
just go to google images first and for the norse type "norse trawler" but the others you can just type the name ie "arctic privateer"
they are all there mate


----------



## saltybobuk

Hi Don, As above, loads of photos on google. I have just uploaded a photo of Northella. I was chief engineer on her when she was chartered to the RN, we was stationed just outside Faslane submarine base in Scotland in a multi-functional role.


----------



## yorkshiregeordie

Here is one. Not in the time frame requested but still from the right owners.
Cheers
John


----------



## yorkshiregeordie

That ended up a bit small but let me know if it is any good to you.
If it is send me a PM and I will send you a full size one by email.
Cheers
John


----------



## saltybobuk

The photo of Northella is in the gallery section. There is a dvd by Alex Gill in Waterstones with all the info you need. If you are on face book, type in Hull the good old years, join and search the photos/comments.


----------



## Teeare Scarrott

Accolade to Hull trawlers, sidewinders, coming up soon in Shipping Today and Yesterday magazine.


----------

